# What can be kept in a 30 x 30 x 45 viv?



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wanted to know what amphibians could be kept permanently? I am open to all options just wanted to get a general idea, Thanks


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/590719-what-really-put-30x30x45-exo.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/616857-what-house-30x30x45-exo-terra.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/638115-ideas-please.html


RobM said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/484230-30x30x45-exo.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/542325-wot-i-put-exo-30x30x45.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/506202-30x30x45-viv.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/431434-what-put-into-30x30x45-exo.html
> ...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

:iamwithstupid: well replace stupid with guy above


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

:devil:a tarantula mantis no frogs !!!!!!


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Could I keep a European green tree frog in it?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

OliverW said:


> Could I keep a European green tree frog in it?


99.9% of frogs get too big to fit in these tiny little Exo's, even tiny little European green tree frogs! You could certainly keep a juvenile in there for a while, but it will outgrow it within a few months. Personally I would get at least a 45x45x45 for this type of frog, maybe even a 45x45x60, as the taller the better for tree frogs.


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to sell it then when my crestie moves out as I don't like the look of pygmy chams


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

OliverW said:


> Looks like I'll have to sell it then when my crestie moves out as I don't like the look of pygmy chams


:gasp: pygmy chams are amazing and so cute!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

manda88 said:


> :gasp: Pygmy chams are amazing and so cute!


you now you want one


----------

